# Finley is in houston



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

do yall think theres a chances hes gonna sign?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

well the Houston board is quite active.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> well the Houston board is quite active.


yes almost as active as the spurs board lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> do yall think theres a chances hes gonna sign?


Houston, Spurs, Miami ... all have a good shot Fin wants a ring so he'd be heading to one of the top teams if he goes. Houston would probably be the best spot if he wants a shot at winning and a bigger role.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> well the Houston board is quite active.


Dang right! Unfortunately I haven't been too active lately, been busy w/ work and everything else (I'm posting from work right now!)

I'm not a big Finley fan, but if he's willing to accept a lesser role here to compliment T-Mac and Yao then I would love to have him here, so as little money as possible.

I don't want to think of our team as contenders though - lets see how this off-season will end and how we start off the season first.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Has shot over 40% from 3pt the past 2 seasons... proven volume shooter, the biggest question mark is whether he can muster up his old defensive intensity and keep up with the young fellas. To be honest I would prefer Greg Buckner, but you can't go wrong picking up a savvy vet.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I want DeMarr Johnson or Jay Williams, but you won't catch me crying if we do get Finley instead.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

My big knock on Finley all of these years was that I always thought he had too large of a role offensively in Dallas. I don't think he'll have that some problem if he ends up elsewhere, although I do think he would have the same exact mentality in Phoenix. 


The most exciting thing about this though is all of the contenders are going after him. One of us will have the bragging rights on Finley, time will tell.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if we do sign him with the rest of our cap it will put us back in luxury tax territory so unless he's gonna sign for near nothing im not that sure about him being here


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm sorry guys but, are we in HELL??? No way Finley signs with Houston unless he has an elderly grandmother or family member here that he is so close to that he just can't say no.

(Being Michael Finely)

Let's see, Houston or Miami where its a party all the time, I can play with Shaq/DWade, and my old college coach? They are so close to a championship too.
Let's see, Houston or San Antonio where I can stick it to Dallas and win a championship.
Let's see, Houston or Detroit where I can possibly win another championship?
Let's see, Houston or Phoenix where I can play with my boy Nash and maybe win a championship.
Let's see, Houston or Denver? I think I would go he before Houston just because this is a beautiful play to live.

Do I need to go on. The point is all of the teams that will be pursuing Finley have a chance to win the title next year. Somebody change my mind and get me to hope we will come here.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Truthfully, I dont like Finley's game anymore. Its understood that he's a jumpershooter now...but my problem is he doesn't off the ball at all..

IMO he could've help Dallas soooo much more if he tried to work off of picks and polished his "catch-n-shoot" game. His last few years in Dallas all he did offensively was stand in a spot on the perimeter waiting for the ball so he can do his patent pull-up jumper...

except for maybe phenoix wherever he goes he's gonna have to change his game


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He probably doesn't feel like playing intense D so he might not want to come here. But I'd take him just for the sake of keeping him off the Spurs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

On the 610 Nightshift show the fella's were frustrated at the Chronicle for the rockets articles they have been printing. They would be shocked if Finley signs with Houston.

The team will certainly call his agent and ask what they are looking for. The rockets will respond with what they can actually do and that will not be enough.

Is there anyone else who was released that is a viable option?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Is there anyone else who was released that is a viable option?


Jerome Williams!


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

I think he might end up in Phoenix(like they need more offensive punch) to try to get a ring, It's not like he needs a big contract since Dallas will be paying him anyway. He could end up in Miami and probably get more playing time and be the final piece to go with Wade and Shak for a excellant chance for a run at a ring.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

So, if the thread title is to be believed, is he in Houston for talks? Is he in meetings with CD? Anything?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Signing him will cost too much luxury tax-wise, its better if we can do a sign and trade. Is that still possible when he waswaived? W estill need money for a point guard. and i still think a good cheap SF lke Damien Wilkins will do us as much as finley can


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

PEOPLE!!!

KNOCK KNOCK.
Who's there?
Snowballs.
Snowballs who?
Snowballs chance in Hell we get Finley.

NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> So, if the thread title is to be believed, is he in Houston for talks? Is he in meetings with CD? Anything?


is was on the radio the day finely got realesd and it said he was in a meeting with cd in houston


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

indeed, Finley is in Houston, just for shopping... :cheers:


----------

